# Sticky  How the ice conditions forum works



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

It probably goes without saying, but the ice conditions forum is just for keeping up with ice conditions on Utah lakes and reservoirs. It's not a place to post fishing reports — just information about ice conditions.

To keep the information as useful and organized as possible, we've created threads/topics that match up with the most popular ice fishing locations. Please keep your comments in these threads focused on reporting ice conditions. We will remove posts that stray from these guidelines.

Forum members can't create new threads/topics in this forum — they can only make posts in already-existing forums. The reason for this is that we want to keep this forum well-organized and tightly focused on ice conditions at different waters.

If you have suggestions for waters we've missed, post a note in the "Suggestions" sticky thread, and we'll consider it.


----------

